# What was your favorite candy or treat when you were a kid?



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Mine was when we went to visit my Uncle..and he gave us money..to go to the ice cream shop 
"down the street"(the ole fashioned ice cream shop)...and we got "home-made" hand-dipped ice cream cone...it was the first I tried 
French Vanilla..and "loved it"


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 7, 2022)

Merri-Mints.  They were round mints in different flavors-  I think 4 flavors in a box.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2022)

I use to love eating a Mounds Bar.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 7, 2022)

When I was a kid, we had an old neighborhood store on the corner by my house.

We'd walk there and buy licorice for a penny a piece.  I think candy bars were only 5cents.
My faves were almond joys, Look candy bars, abba zabbas, and a Payday once in a while.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Mint Cracknel.. it was a peppermint chocolate bar which was very brittle... also loved Mint pacers.. they were the mint equivalent of Starburst ..neither exists today.. 










 course we rarely had enough mney fr either of those, instead we would more likely have a penny.. and we'd get 4 blackjacks or fruit salads...or a sherbet dip...


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bit 'o Honey
Almond Joy
Big Hunk
M & M Peanut
Good & Plenty
Milk Duds
Life Savers
Snickers
Maple Syrup (right out of the bottle; no pancakes or waffles needed)


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2022)

Moon Pie  https://moonpie.com/

Actually not my favorite taste but it was the biggest thing you could buy for a nickel.  I bought lots of them... too many.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2022)

Black licorice whips, wound to look like a record - with a red candy in the middle. Also, licorice pipes and jawbreakers. I still love licorice, but eat it rarely, as it stains the teeth.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 7, 2022)

We didn't eat a lot of candy unless it was a special occasion. Halloween was the best! My mom allowed us to keep all of our candy, and of course we had eaten it within three days. My favorite was a soft peanut butter candy that was wrapped in either black or orange paper. When I was a mother, I did the same with my children, only this time I was the only mother I knew who didn't dole it out a few pieces a day.

Sometimes I bought candy with my allowance, which was 25 cents a week, but usually I was saving up for something I wanted more. I have no memory of my favorite candies, except for the peanut butter things.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 7, 2022)

99's delicious


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 7, 2022)

All-time favorite would be a bag of Li Hing Mui.
It is a sweet and sour, salty dried plum.
I treat myself every once in a while and order them from a shop in Hawaii.
A bit pricey, but I'm worth it and they travel well.


----------



## Chet (Jan 7, 2022)

When my mother made a pie, she always left aside a little still warm pie dough with sugar on for me.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 7, 2022)

Shows were $.20 candy bars $.05, Mother gave us a quarter for the movies.  Favorites - Nestles Crunch, Big Hunk were a nickel.  Idaho Spuds were $.10 when I could con her out of another nickel.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 7, 2022)

Milky Way candy bars
banana popsicles
a jar of green olives


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2022)

Unfortunately I couldn't find a pic of the other ones I also bought way back in the day; they were the smaller, dime-sized ones and they came in a shiny, foil envelope that was so pretty, I used to save and use for bookmarks and other things.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 7, 2022)

Square banana taffy wrapped in yellow paper.
Red hots


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 7, 2022)

Favorite candy bar was always a Zero Bar.
Haven't had one in years; might have to grab one next time I fill up the car...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2022)

I loved and still do like Sugar Daddy caramel lollipops, Bonomos Turkish taffy and Neccos. I would give my dad the chocolate Neccos because I thought they had a washed out flavor and I thought the pink ones tasted just like Pepto Bismol yet those were my favorite,

You can still buy these candies but the size isn't as big as they were in the 50s. 
I doubt there is enough candy in the wrapper to rip out a filling in your tooth which I did a couple if times.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 7, 2022)

I loved the sour candy.


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 7, 2022)

I liked lifesavers, jelly beans and licorice most of all.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> Favorite candy bar was always a Zero Bar.
> Haven't had one in years; might have to grab one next time I fill up the car...


I only learned about Zero bars about 10 years ago and abso. love them! There were only a few stores that carried them back then but now none do here; I have to order 'em off Amazon; I keep 'em in the fridge, great in the summer especially!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 7, 2022)

When I was lad my parents would go out once or twice a month and bring us back Kit-Kat bars. Still have one once in a while. Have always had a sweet tooth, but try to stay healthy, so don't overdo it like I did when I was younger. Mike


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 7, 2022)

Rollo's, round wrapper, gold foil, chocolate covered, soft caramel in the center. Just popped into my head. Had to go get two Hershey Nuggets out of the jar in the fridge. Can't let chocolate sit out here, gets too soft. Mike


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Square banana taffy wrapped in yellow paper.
> Red hots


Oh! Yes...I remember those..and liked, too.(banana taffy)
They lasted "a long time _in your mouth"_
No! To Red Hots for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2022)

@Marie5656 I never heard of Shum Gum. We had Bazooka but my favorite was double Bubble gum.


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

O


Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 202575 View attachment 202576


Oh! Yes...who doesn't like Sugar Babies.
Don't remember the other.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 7, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Square banana taffy wrapped in yellow paper.


Do you mean Kits?


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Do you mean Kits?


I  think that's what they were called!


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 7, 2022)

Jace said:


> I  think that's what they were called!


I liked those.  My Aunt got them for me when she visited.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 7, 2022)

oh also, maple sugar candy.  Shaped like leaves, etc.


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> oh also, maple sugar candy.  Shaped like leaves, etc.


Don't know about them...my Mom liked the sugar-coated spearmint leaves.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 7, 2022)

Jace said:


> Don't know about them...my Mom liked the sugar-coated spearmint leaves.


They're good too!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 7, 2022)

Candy corn. Ya know, they looked like corn kernels, but not like the ones today.  They had a white tip. then yellow, maybe an orange band,  then  brown at the bottom of the triangle. Today, all you can find is the white/yellow/orange ones. Without that brown chocolate bottom, they just aren't the same.


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 7, 2022)

Tootsie Rolls - chocolate


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2022)

I liked them all! 

I remember lemon drops and pink wintergreen lozenges from the bottom of my grandmother's purse.








My grandmother always managed to find a fuzz-covered perfume-tasting piece of candy in the bottom of her purse to keep me from fidgeting in church. 

The man that used to pick up the local farmer's milk cans always had Atomic Fireballs and Jawbreakers for the kids on his route.







The hot cinnamon-flavored fireballs were a real test of endurance, but only babies would dare take a jawbreaker!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2022)

I liked Hershey's Kisses.  Now I prefer Hershey's Nuggets.  Because the Nuggets are bigger, that's why.  Only on Halloween though.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 7, 2022)

LOL, Chocolate, ... is there really anything else??


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

My favorite was  Bonomo  Vanilla  Turkish Taffy bars.


----------



## Jules (Jan 7, 2022)

Cracker Jacks, Cadbury Caramilk bars, and red Lifesavers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2022)

These were like peanut buttery caramel fudge. I even named one of my pet goldfish Henry!


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2022)

Payday peanut bars. My mouth is watering for one right now.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 7, 2022)

I was a kid during WW2 so no sweeties.....
The mammies made  slabs of toffee when the sugar ration came in to the shops....yum !
Once in a while my aunt who lived in Canada would send food parcel with jars of toffees and mints for the adults
We shared all with neighbours..what a treat that was.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> My favorite was  Bonomo  Vanilla  Turkish Taffy bars.


Me too, I liked all the flavors. Smack 'em on the cement to crack them in pieces. Was Bonomo the original maker?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 7, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Me too, I liked all the flavors. Smack 'em on the cement to crack them in pieces. Was Bonomo the original maker?


Loved them, five below sells them.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 7, 2022)

Three Musketeers candy bar was my favorite. Frozen if possible. My second choice would be Whoppers malted milk balls in a milk type carton.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Jan 7, 2022)

M & Ms...peanut and plain.

Love the commercials too.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 7, 2022)

Good N' Plenty
Sweet Tarts
Necco Wafers
Boston Baked Beans (candy)
Any type of chocolate candy bar that had been in the freezer for a while


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Milky Way
Three Musketeers
Snickers
M&M's
Bazooka bubble gum
Hershey Kisses-still love them today


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't know if anybody here was addicted to this bubble gum. Every Friday after elementary school I would buy as much of this certified ghetto treat that I could hide on me and sneak into my room. Most of the Double Dutch school girls would have Bazooka bubble gum blowing contest in the playgrounds.

On with the show:











www.bazookajoe.com/

www.facebook.com/bazookabubblegum/

www.twitter.com/bazookacandy?lang=en

www.instagram.com/p/3WqA80sNiA?

www.bubblegum-comics.com/BazookaJoe.html

www.timesofisrael.com/the-jewish-history-of-bazooka-bubble-gum/

www.candyfavorites.com/unofficial-history-bazooka-joe-bubble-gum

www.capradio.com/news/npr/story?storyid=166250251

www.candymania.com/games/bazooka-play-of-the-day/

www.foodandwine.com/news/bazooka-joe-comics-return-bubble-gum

www.creativity-portal.com/becreative/articles/bazookagum.html

www.fitbit.com/foods/bubble+_Gum/693569994

www.melmagazine.com/en-us/story/bazooka-bubble-gum-ingredients

www.cbsnews.com/news/bazooka-joe-turns-50/

www.straightdope.com/21342368/how-did-bazooka-joe-lose-his-right-eye

https://the-candy-encyclopedia.fandom.com//wiki/Bazooka

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazooka_(chewing_gum)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazooka_Joe


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 8, 2022)

Black Jack chewing gum.  Loved the stuff.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2022)

Among other candies I loved the candy necklaces.  I would chew on it while wearing it.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 8, 2022)

If it was sweet I loved it, but chocolate was best.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 8, 2022)

I still love bubble gum.....only when know one is around.....I love the smack.......


----------



## Joe Smith (Jan 8, 2022)

Reggie Bars!


----------



## Joe Smith (Jan 8, 2022)

Before that...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I use to love eating a Mounds Bar.


Yeah, they were good.

But I liked the other one......*Spunow*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 202647


I was at See's to get a few of those lollipops.  The lady gave me one of those samples they always hand out.
When I bit into it, my knees got weak & I had to rush to my car to sit down.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


>


When I was a little kid, I couldn't figure out why I loved the almonds in an Almond Joy, but I didn't like almonds by themselves.


----------



## Jules (Jan 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> *Cracker Jacks,* Cadbury Caramilk bars, and red Lifesavers.


When I mentioned Cracker Jacks, I was thinking of the boxes and I haven’t seen them in years.  Walked past a bag of these a couple of hours later.  A speak of the devil kind of moment.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Fun Dip(Lik-M-Aid) Pure Sugar


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> Bit 'o Honey
> Almond Joy
> Big Hunk
> M & M Peanut
> ...


Lipsticks


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Don't know about them...my Mom liked the sugar-coated spearmint leaves.


My mother too, her favorite


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 22, 2022)

Goetze Caramel Creams.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Square banana taffy wrapped in yellow paper.
> Red hots


Yellow paper I think is Kitts Taffy that is square. I love anything that's Taffy. At one time you could buy them in a box from Amazon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Bit o honey


----------



## Greenie (Jan 22, 2022)

A Choo Choo bar, ----------------------  bliss for about an hour and a half whilst consuming it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2022)

Chet said:


> When my mother made a pie, she always left aside a little still warm pie dough with sugar on for me.


My mom did that, too.  She would take all the scraps left from cutting out the circles for the pie and bake them and sprinkle sugar or cinnamon and sugar on them!


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 23, 2022)

_Jiffy Pop _popcorn.  Long before microwaves and microwave popcorn, _Jiffy Pop _was a convenience popcorn product that came in its own aluminum pan with a foil cover that expanded almost magically as the corn popped.  Every Saturday night as a kid, I’d make one on the stovetop, then settle down with it to watch _Chiller Theater _on my parent’s black and white TV...I was in heaven then!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2022)

Milky Way then. Milky Way now. Always been my favorite.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 23, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> _Jiffy Pop _popcorn.  Long before microwaves and microwave popcorn, _Jiffy Pop _was a convenience popcorn product that came in its own aluminum pan with a foil cover that expanded almost magically as the corn popped.  Every Saturday night as a kid, I’d make one on the stovetop, then settle down with it to watch _Chiller Theater _on my parent’s black and white TV...I was in heaven then!
> 
> View attachment 204994


Jiffy Pop, Jiffy Pop, the magic treat.
As much fun to make as it is to eat!
Ah, memories!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## spectratg (Jan 23, 2022)

Echoing some other comments, when I was a kid, in the 1950's, my mother would sometimes give me a quarter on a hot summer day and I would go to the local drug store.  10c for a comic book (usually Superman, and no we did not save any of them), 10c for a coke, and 5c for a candy bar (not sure which one, but all the chocolates were good)--I was in hog heaven!  I would sit at the counter and eat my candy bar, drink my coke, and read my comic book!  Saturday matinees were a quarter with another quarter for candy/ice cream/soda pops.  Not every week mind you, money was tight back then.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2022)

Palm toffee …cough candy twists , and cadburys flake ….


----------



## Joe Smith (Jan 23, 2022)

I do not know why they discontinued this in the '70's.


----------



## Jace (Jan 23, 2022)

So many liked the same candy and treats.
Nice memories!


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 25, 2022)

Joe Smith said:


> I do not know why they discontinued this in the '70's.
> 
> View attachment 205109 View attachment 205112 View attachment 205111


Oh I remember those!  loved them!!!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

I remember liking Candy Cigarettes. Too bad that eventually turned into the real thing in my late teens and twenties. I then became smart and quit.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

jakbird said:


>


Ooh, these were deadly. Way too hard, like plastic pellets.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

*Redskins. *


*Fads* 



*Freckles.

*


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 7, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> My mom did that, too.  She would take all the scraps left from cutting out the circles for the pie and bake them and sprinkle sugar or cinnamon and sugar on them!


"Sugar and Spice":


----------



## Joe Smith (Feb 7, 2022)

Always thirsty...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

Bullsies.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Bullsies.


What are these @Ruthanne? I couldn't find them...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> What are these @Ruthanne? I couldn't find them...


They are those Carmel candies with a sweet white center.  Now I want some, yummy


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> They are those Carmel candies with a sweet white center.  Now I want some, yummy


These?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> These?


Yes!


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 8, 2022)

Vermont Country Stores stocks a lot of old fashioned candies and treats.  Great web site plus catalog.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Oh Skybars, yes, absolutely!!!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

Along with the others mentioned above, I remember the candy cigarettes, Kool.  They don't sell them anymore I don't think.  Taffy candy was really good.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Along with the others mentioned above, I remember the candy cigarettes, Kool.  They don't sell them anymore I don't think.  Taffy candy was really good.


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 12, 2022)

Anything that went into my mouth.


----------

